# هذه قصة حقيقية حدثت فعلاً في لندن، أحداثها تقشعر لها الأبدان من رحمة الله تعالى



## جوهرة المحيط (28 مايو 2007)

*خرجت فتاة عربية (مسلمة) من النوع الملتزم بتعاليم 
الدين الحنيف إلى عزيمة لأحدى صديقاتها وأمضت معظم الليل عندهم، ولم تدرك ذلك إلا عندما دقت الساعة مشيرة إلى أن الوقت قد تعدى منتصف الليل، الآن هي متأخرة وبعيدة عن منزلها. 

طلبت منها صاحبتها أن تنام عندها للغد ولكنها لظروف مرض والدتها فقد فضلت العودة إلى البيت برغم التأخير. 

نصحتها صاحبتها بأن تذهب إلى بيتها بالحافلة مع أن القطار قد يكون أسرع ، وتعلمون أن لندن (مدينة الضباب) مليئة بالمجرمين والقتلة وخاصة في مثل ذلك الوقت!! وبالأخص محطات القطارات فحاولت أن تهديء نفسها وأن تقتنع بأن ليس هناك أي خطر. 
وقررت الفتاة أن تسلك طريق القطار لكي تصل إلى البيت بسرعة ، وعندما نزلت إلى المحطة والتي عادة ما 
تكون تحت الأرض استعرضت مع نفسها الحوادث التي سمعتها وقرأتها عن جرائم القتل التي تحدث في تلك المحطات في فترات ما بعد منتصف الليل ، فما أن دخلت صالة الإنتظار حتى وجدتها خالية من الناس إلا ذلك الرجل ، خافت الفتاة في البداية لأنها مع هذا الرجل لوحديهما ، ولكن استجمعت قواها وحاولت أن تتذكر كل ما تحفظه من القرآن الكريم ، وظلت تمشي وتقرأ القران وأدعية الحفظ والتوسل إلى الله العلي الكبير الحفيظ أن يحفظها من كل مكروه وسوء حتى مشت من خلف الرجل ثم ركبت القطار الذي أوصلها بسرعة إلى البيت. 

في اليوم التالي كان الخبر الذي صدمها، حيث أن قنوات التلفزيون هناك تبث مباشرة عن جرائم القتل أول بأول وهو أنها قرأت في الجريدة وشاهدت على التلفزيون عن جريمة قتل لفتاة حدثت في نفس المحطة التي كانت بها بالأمس وبعد أقل من ساعة على صعودها القطار، وقد قبض على القاتل بسبب مرور بعض أفراد الشرطة صدفة في ذلك الوقت. 

ذهبت الفتاة إلى مركز الشرطة وقالت بأنها كانت هناك بنفس الموعد مع رجل كان لوحده، وطلب منها أن تتعرف على القاتل فتعرفت عليه وهو ذاك الرجل الذي كان معها بالمحطة. هنا طلبت الفتاة أن تسأل القاتل سؤالا ، وبعد الإقناع قبلت الشرطة الطلب. سألت الفتاة الرجل: هل تذكرني ؟ رد الرجل عليها : هل أعرفك ؟ قالت : أنا التي كنت في المحطة قبل وقوع الحادث!! قال : نعم تذكرتك. قالت : لم لم تقتلني بدلا من تلك الفتاة التي قتلتها ؟؟!! 



قال : كيف لي أن أقتلك , وقد كان يمشي على جانبيك رجلان ضخمان !!!!!! 

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم الذي لجأت إليه وتوسلت إليه بالدعاء أن يحفظها، فقد كان يحرسها الله تعالى بملكين على هيئة رجلين وهي لم تراهما. 



عودوا إلى الله تعالى بالتقرب إليه بالاستغفار والتوبة وأداء الصلوات والدعاء فإن الله قريب يجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعاه... 



وهنا أذكركم بقوله تعالى في مخاطبة المسرفين على الذنوب: 

{ قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله ، إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا ، إنه هو الغفور الرحيم } الزمر 53 



توبوا إليه وادعوه وسبحوه دوما وكبروه 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك نشهد ان لا اله الا انت نستغفرك اللهم ونتوب إليك.*​


----------



## am_em (24 يوليو 2007)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
ياربى لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## ابو عبد الرحمان نا (25 يوليو 2007)

ممكن مصادر بارك الله فيك إلا إذا كنت البنت التي حدثت معها المشكلة
مصادر كاليوم والمكان والقنوات التي بث فيها هذا الخبر


----------



## samir.f.g (25 يوليو 2007)

_استغفر الله العظيم من كل زنب واتوب اليه سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين_


----------



## سليمان الحيزان (7 أغسطس 2007)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## sama (8 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## eng_mechanic (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (10 أغسطس 2007)

والله يا اخوانى من يتب الى الله توبه نصوح لا رجعه فيها 

ويثبتها الله عليها قد حاذ على الدنيا وان الدنيا كلها لله ولعبادته فقط مع الاخذ بالاسباب
من اسباب النصر على انفسنا وعلى الذين يعترضوننا منهم وانتم تعرفونهم جيدا


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

قصة جميلة فعلا


----------



## رعد رجب (27 أغسطس 2008)

*خشية الله*

ولولا خشية الرحمن ربي----------حسبت الناس كلهم عبيدي


----------



## مهموم اليمن (27 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله 
احفظ الله يحفظك..... احفظ الله تجده تجاهك.......


----------



## احساس القلم (27 أغسطس 2008)

من توكل على الله فهو حسبه
اشكرك اختي


----------



## moro567 (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كمبــ لوليتاــيوتر (27 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله اخوي الف خير من جد القصة مؤثرة
"ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا"


----------



## ENGMSA86 (29 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## المهندسه زوله (29 أغسطس 2008)

قال تعالى (فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولاتكفرون)
وهذا من رحمة الله وهو أرحم الراحمين...


----------



## نبمهندس (31 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله ان الله عليم حكيم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (31 أغسطس 2008)

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## الياس عبد النور (31 أغسطس 2008)

ياااااااااااااااااااا الله


----------



## باشبوش (31 أغسطس 2008)

*مقتبسة و ليست حقيقية*

هذه قصة مقتبسة خيالية وليست حقيقية قرأتها من كذا بلد و بكذا لغة
بتتغير احداثها تبعا للبلد و دين اللي بيحكيها


----------



## مهندس را (8 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## رعد رجب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله والحمدالله


----------



## محمد ليث خليل (8 سبتمبر 2008)

تعرف الى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة ...


----------



## bme (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمك وحمدا حتى ترضى
على نعمة الاسلام
وعلى انه ربي
لا اله الاهو


----------



## ahmadalgali (13 فبراير 2009)

سبحان الله العظيم
اللهم أحفظنا


----------



## safaasar (13 فبراير 2009)

لا اله الا الله سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 فبراير 2009)

الهم احفظنا بالاسلام


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (16 فبراير 2009)

اللهم أحفظ أعراض المسلمات وأحرسهن من كل شرٍ ومكره آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## mtc.eng (16 فبراير 2009)

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## ahmadn (18 فبراير 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم أستغفر الله
لا اله الا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## احمد مختار بكر (18 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
فعلا انها قصة مؤثرة 
واتمنى ان يستفيد منها الكثير 
ويعودوا الى ديننا الحنيف 

شكرا......بارك الله فيك


----------



## الاء على صغير (19 فبراير 2009)

"ومن يتوكل علي الله فهو حسبه"صدق الله


----------



## احمد عبدالله سعيد (21 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير
وهذا مصداقية قوله تعالى ( ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا )


----------



## mona badr (23 فبراير 2009)

سبحان الله والحمدلله على اعظم النعم ألا وهى الاسلام
وعجبا يقولون ان بلادنافيها ارهاب


----------



## suzran (19 أبريل 2009)

الحمد لله الذى هدانا وماكنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله اللهم لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## the small dragon (22 أبريل 2009)

i can not find any wards to explain my feelings after reading ur story. BUT I AM SURE that i will never ever forget this.


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

ان الله على كل شئ قدير 
اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## شرف هاشم (6 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم قل لا يصيبكم الا ما قد كتبه الله لكم الحمد لله على نعمت الاسلام ويارب اللهم قوى ايماننا واحفظنا يارب من كل شيطان رجيم


----------



## marosha00 (6 يناير 2010)

يا سبحان الله وبحمده
قصة مؤثرة


----------



## hanan mohamed (8 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله سبحان الله
الحمد لله على نعمه الاسلام


----------



## royal blue (8 يناير 2010)

سبحان الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## amiesab (8 يناير 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*أوقفوا الرسائل الدينيه*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

رساله موجهه الى جميع المشتركين فى المنتدى , المسلمين و غيرهم

هذا المنتدى فى المقام الاول منتدى علمى و ليس دينى برجاء من الساده الافاضل ان يخصصوا مشاركاتهم فقط بالمشاركات العلميه حيث ان المواضيع الدينيه لها المنتديات الخاصه بها الى جانب شىء اخر فان هذا المنتدى يسمى منتدى المهندسين العرب و ليس منتدى المهندسين المسلمين فماذا سيكون رد فعل الساده المشتركين لو ان مهندس عربى لا ينتسب الى الدين الاسلامى ارسل رساله دينيه مسيحيه او يهوديه.

اتمنى من الساده الافاضل القائمين على المنتدى بأن يراعوا ذلك و اتمنى ألا يفهمنى اى عضو بصوره غير صحيحه , حيث انه من غير المعقول ان يكون هناك عشرات الرسائل العلميه بلا اجوبه و فى نفس الوقت نجد العشرات من الرسائل الدينيه المكرره التى لها مواقع اخرى متخصصه فيها.

وشكراا

أخوكم فالله

محمد سليمان​


----------



## الآغا ياسر (24 يوليو 2010)

أقسم بالله أني اقشعر جسمي للقصة بارك الله فيك


----------



## مريم شريف. (24 يوليو 2010)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم 
لا اله الا انت 
سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## الفاتح7 (24 يوليو 2010)

من يسأل عن المصدر أو يشك في صدق الرواية ألا تكفيه العبرة ,ألا يتمني أن يكون ممن قيل فيهم لو أقسم علي الله لأبره ..(أمن يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء)


----------



## م قتيبه (27 يوليو 2010)

كن مع الله في الرخاء يكن معك في الشدائد


----------



## Spider_2005 (28 يوليو 2010)

لا الة الا اللة واللة اكبر ولاحول ولا قوة الاباللة العلى العظيم


----------



## angel girl (11 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا قصه تقشعر لها الابدان 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

